# Blondie Girl's Names?



## x Helen x

Just wondering what names you would associate with a very fair skinned, blonde haired girl?

Hubby and I both have quite fair blonde hair, blue eyes and pale skin. We both had white hair as children :haha:

Now I know that genetics are never a certainty and baby could come out with jet black hair for all we know! But assuming she takes after mummy and daddy, what do you think would suit?

We're looking for something quite fun and girly. Have toyed around with the idea of Chloe, Freya, Isabelle, Isabella, Daisy... but still undecided and feel like I need some more name inspiration!

Hit me with your best blondie names please!!


----------



## keepthefaithx

I dont really think of names by hair color or skin color? Lol

but

heather
brittney
chloe
alexa
samantha
rae
jessica

? Lol

isabella & freya i see brown hair if anything lol


----------



## x Helen x

Lol maybe it's just me then!! I definitely see some names as "dark hair names" rather than light hair, but can't think of many the other way round. I agree with you about Freya, I think it may be more suited to dark hair.

Thanks for the suggestions!!


----------



## Ecologirl

I love Freya and it sounds very fairy like.

What about:

Keira or Kira (blonde gelfling/fairy from the dark crystal)
Jenna
Miranda
Scarlett
Ella/Ellie
Evie
Indigo (Indie)
Amaya
Madeleine
Zoe
Belle

Just a few ideas :flower:


----------



## 12.11.10

Zoe
Poppy 
Macy 
Eliza 
Felicity 
Delilah 
Ava
Brooke 
Mariana 
Arabella 
Caroline 
Addison nn Addy


----------



## keepthefaithx

freya isabelle is really pretty!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

We picked out the name summer but changed it as it did not suit my dark hair and dark eyed daughter lol.

I think Summer is a pretty name for a blonde girl.


----------



## BethHx

If i picture a blonde girl i imagine her being called ..

Daisy
Evie
Isabelle
Maisy
Lola
Ella


----------



## minties

I have known a Toni and an Elektra who were super pale blondies with icey blue eyes, but I hate both those names.


----------



## juicyfruity

Alyssa
Cassie 
Eva

I'm similar to you, i have very strong word associations with names (not just hair coulour but personality as well) 
I really like the name Bianca but then someone told me it sounded like a 'bitch name' so that put me off! i think other people associate names with things or people they knew so sometimes you have to just go with the name because your little son or daughter will shape their name.


----------



## Mickey1994

Lily
Samantha
Emily
Sarah
Claire
Lauren
Cara
Delaney
Delaina


----------



## sowanted

What a new way to think about naming! 

Making a huge generalisation here but Scandinavian names come to mind, probably because I grew up with loads of blonde Scandinavians. (Like a previous poster, I associate Freya as a dark haired name, too...strangely!)

How about:
Elsa
Erica
Ellen
Astrid
Ardith
Malin (pronounced MAH-lin, not MAY-lin)

Good luck! Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## miss cakes

lilly
daisy
farah
sienna
savannah


----------



## Praying4bebe

Hmmm...

Poppy 
Summer
Heidi
Leah
Lily
Jane
Piper
My personal fav....Blakely. Actually means light headed.


----------



## x Helen x

Thanks ladies, some really great suggestions!! I am going to go through your lists with hubby tonight and see if there are any that he likes! :)


----------



## silver_dimond

I get u about the colour of the hair I think some names r more suited to hair colour don't know why but I do think like this lol maybe as many of the names I know a few people with blonde hair and the same name. 
I think
Daisy
Rosie
Summer
Elise
Maisie


----------



## snowangel187

I immediately thought of Chloe and Daisy.. :flower:


----------

